# Office 365 >  >  Date Picker dropdown for selected cell

## ldurham

Hi, I need a date picker dropdown in the cells highlighted Yellow.. this is a very large sheet, I attached a portion of the worksheet for reference.
Thank you for any help, I've tried to create but I can't seen to get it to just fill the selected cell. 
Also I would prefer that the "down arrow" not show.. just "pop up" when the cell is selected. Thank you !! LaDonna

----------


## Winon

Hello ldurham,

Your uploaded sample Workbook is linked to another Workbook, which we do not have access to. That makes it just impossible to provide you with a ready solution. :Frown: 

Please upload a sample of the Trainer Data Workbook as well.

Regards

----------

